# Wireless Surveillance



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello All, If this is not the proper place for this please let me know. Due to yet another recent theft from my property, I would like to set up a wireless camera system around my house that can be viewed through my computer remotely when I am out of town. I don't have a load of money to put into this now but would like to expand as funds allow. Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Lots of ways to do this these days. The simplest, if you already have a wireless network running, is to buy some wifi IP network cameras that have built-in web servers, then set up dyndns urls and port forward the cams through the router. Then you can view them anywhere. They also typically have motion sensing e-mail alerts that will send video clip and/or still pics. Also can do timed recording but usually need to have software running on a local PC for that.

Easiest way is to install cams inside looking out. if you need to actually install some outside it gets a lot more complicated. Need power connections and specific outdoor cams and/or environmental weatherproof enclosures.

In any case night vision isn't tremendous in consumer level cams so consider the lighting available or augmenting it somehow.

Here is a link to one of my cams if you want to see a real world example. Its web server will prompt you to install a little viewer plug-in app.

http://ansel1.dyndns.org


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks sir. I drove home to alabama for a couple of days and my neibors have been helping themselves to my property! The law won't touch them cause they are snitches for the county sheriff's dept. When I catch them on video, then i'll just sue the snot out of them and bypass our local yocals!

although nI will have to disable cams before I start shooting! :grin:


----------



## 1sPort (Apr 6, 2012)

Xeoma will be a perfect solution. works smoothly with wifi cams (I have connected 4) and has remote control. Check it out.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This 2 year old post is closed.

BG


----------

